# Great fishing on the Vermillion!



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

The slush didn't stop us from having a great day on the Vermillion on Friday...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ1Y6xipoEo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## River-Hack (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet video!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great video and I was feeling the song big time.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good stuff guys. I gotta get on ur boat one of these days


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Really enjoyed watching the video and "feeling" the music. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Anyone know why I can't seem to figure out how to embed the video on this forum as opposed to linking it? I know I've done it before, just can't figure out why its not working now...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great vid! Now I want a drift boat

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

The boats are the way to go... I rarely fish anymore without it. You never have crowds, you get much better drifts as you can float along with your presentation, you see the ENTIRE river, and you don't freeze your nuts off standing in the water in the winter! Shoot me a P.M. if you are serious, I have done a lot of research on them and have been in lots of different boats, so I can help you get set up in the whats best for around here...


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Very nice quality video. Thanks.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Video.


----------

